#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GAIL  Executive Trainee Recruitment Sample Questions

## Manoj

*GAIL  Executive Trainee Recruitment Sample Questions
*







  Similar Threads: 8086 Microprocessor sample questions PDF downlaod Gail recruitment 2013 through gate 2013 for engineers Telecommunication Switching  System Viva Questions - Sample Questions Recruitment of Fresher Trainee Programmers at Sysbiz Technologies Pvt. Ltd, Chennai: 2011 Data Structure Sample Questions

----------


## sachin30131

Thnx  for upload..

----------


## himesh

thanks for uploading.. but still finding to have more questions..

----------


## praso84

please upload with more questions...

----------


## saurabh131297

Thanks a lot
very good post

----------


## priyasrivastava

thanx for d upload

----------


## Irfan Hussain

Thanks 4 upload

----------


## prakashsaket

thnx....for providing such a facility.

----------


## karthikeyang19

hai i'm karthik.

----------


## sur pandey

it is a wonderful site

----------


## samar2cool

Thnks a lot for uploading this....  :): 
Its really HelpfuL....

----------


## vishal zade

ok sir i will try

----------


## mithun pavithran54321

thanxxx friend u are done a great job

----------


## anjaly7

thank you for the help

----------

